# Ideas for attic bedroom



## bryce (Sep 10, 2012)

I was planning on removing this strange piece of closet. Then just priming and painting, maybe a light green or blue/green. Then carpet. Any ideas, maybe a backing on the wall?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2012)

Before you get to exited for paint up there, You will want to check what he did with insulation and venting. The sloped part of the ceiling is often a problem. That part of the rafters should have been made to be 8" deep so you could have 6" insulation and   1 1/2" air space between insulation and roof sheeting.


----------



## bryce (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Neal, yes i am a bit confused as what to do. I want to get this room done first so i have somewhere to sleep and put my stuff.

On the other side of the room a piece of the gypsum board is not quiet connected and i could looking in - it is black as in no insulation. 
Should i pull off some of the gypsum board and check it? What i assume is he put some of that polystyrene and some space and then would be the old roof and outside the metal.
There are vents all along on the outside of the roof on both sides. He also says i should not cover the front eves draught and put a vent there as well.
So would the infragun reader tell me the story? Should i poke holes or tear out?
Again i'm confused because what i understood is that if get insulation blown, the sticky chemical stuff, is that the it wouldn't need air spaces? That what i seem to read anyways.
Should i get a guy to blow the chemical insulation in the walls first? I though the air would between the metal rood and the old roof and this knee wall is another foot or two that could be complete filled in?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2012)

I am not sure about foam as I haven't used it for attics. This picture will show what I am used to but I think ridge vents or box vent are better that gable vents.


----------



## bryce (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup this is right way to do it. I going to forget the spray foam idea and create and entrance hole to the knee joins and line with roxal as in the left of the diagram.


----------



## mathewanderson (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, Thats nice, It seems that your room will be perfect. i like the curved window most.


----------

